# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  بيت العز يا بيتنا..علي بابك عنبتنا

## boukybouky

[frame="9 80"]السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أخواني و أخواتي أعضاء منتدي أبناء مصر 

دعوة عامة لتكوين بيتنا الجميل،الفكرة ببساطة اننا هنختار سويا كل أركان هذا البيت

بداية من الحديقة حتي إختيار جميع الحجرات ... كل أسبوع سنختار حجرة من البيت 

و يعرض كل عضو نماذج لتلك الحجرة و ذلك سيكون لمدة أربع أيام.. ثم يتم الإختيار

فيما بينهم عن طريق الترشيحات الخاصة بكم و ذلك في مدة الثلاث الايام المتبقية 

للأسبوع و بذلك يكون إختيار كل حجرة مدته أسبوع ان شاء الله  و مع بداية الأسبوع 

الذي يليه نبدأ في حجرة أخري حتي يكتمل تكوين بيتنا الجميل و نعلق عليه لوحة جميلة

بأسامي كل اصحاب تلك الحجرات الفائزة 

 :f2:  سنبدأ اليوم بالحديقة  :f2:  

في إنتظار التصميمات الخاصة بكم لحديقة بيتنا 

كل الشكر لكم  و دمتم بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## قلب مصر

فكرة جميلة يا بوكى وحلوة زيك
انا بصراحة معنديش صور لتصميمات
بس جيت اسلم عليكى 
واوعدك حدور فى النت بس 
مش عارفة ادور فين بالظبط 
لحد مالاقى احلى صور واجيبهم واجى على طول
شكرا على الفكرة الرائعة ويارب نلاقى من الأخوة الأعضاء 
صورة حلوة وتصميمات جميلة
شكرا يا بوكى

----------


## osha

أهلا يا بوكي وأهلا بأفكارك الحلوة 
وبما ان الكلام والأحلام لسه مش بفلوس يبقى الواحد يلحق يحلم شوية قبل ما يعملوها بفلوس  ::shit::  
المهم يا ستي بقى 
انا من هواة الحدائق جدا وافضل القعدة فيها عن اي مكان آخر حتى لو سينما - اما لو تسوق فبصراحة أبيع الجناين كلها  :1:  
فيه صورة للحديقة بتاعة بيت العز وصورة بعد ما اخواتنا في المنتدى قاموا بالواجب من زراعة وخلافه 
شوفي وقارني

----------


## عـزالديـن

*وبما أنه بيت العز فسوف يؤل لى فى النهاية   

ولهذا أرجو من المشاركين العناية بكل جزء منه  


فكرة طيبة يا  boukybouky وسوف أتابع عن كثب التطورات 

لكى منى كل التحية والتقدير*

----------


## حنـــــان

فكرة الموضوع لذيذة قوي يا ريهام
أنا كان نفسي ألاقي صور أحلى من كده بس مش عارفه أدور
انما دول يدونا فكرة برضو
يا رب يعجبوكوا

----------


## boukybouky

> فكرة جميلة يا بوكى وحلوة زيك
> انا بصراحة معنديش صور لتصميمات
> بس جيت اسلم عليكى 
> واوعدك حدور فى النت بس 
> مش عارفة ادور فين بالظبط 
> لحد مالاقى احلى صور واجيبهم واجى على طول
> شكرا على الفكرة الرائعة ويارب نلاقى من الأخوة الأعضاء 
> صورة حلوة وتصميمات جميلة
> شكرا يا بوكى


انتِ الأحلي يا أم يوسف .. الله يسلمك يا قمر 

لا دوري بقي شوية و اتعبي معلش معانا علشان تشاركينا في بيت العز

العفو يا جميلا منتظراكي  دوماَ

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## Amira

*حلوة قوي فكرة "بيت العز" دي يا ريهام 
بصي يا جميل انا أخترت الحديقة دي أيه رأيك ؟ 



دول منظرين لنفس الحديقة 

يا سلام لو الواحد عنده بيت في حديقة بالمنظر دا - اعتقد اني مش ممكن أخرج وقتها من البيت 

أتمني يعجبوكم*

----------


## boukybouky

> أهلا يا بوكي وأهلا بأفكارك الحلوة 
> وبما ان الكلام والأحلام لسه مش بفلوس يبقى الواحد يلحق يحلم شوية قبل ما يعملوها بفلوس  
> المهم يا ستي بقى 
> انا من هواة الحدائق جدا وافضل القعدة فيها عن اي مكان آخر حتى لو سينما - اما لو تسوق فبصراحة أبيع الجناين كلها  
> فيه صورة للحديقة بتاعة بيت العز وصورة بعد ما اخواتنا في المنتدى قاموا بالواجب من زراعة وخلافه 
> شوفي وقارني


يا أهلا بك يا أوشا ..احلمي يا قمر براحتك و ان شاء الله 

ربنا يحقق لك كل أحلامك يا رب 

ربنا يخلي اخوانا في المنتدي  :good:  

في  رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *وبما أنه بيت العز فسوف يؤل لى فى النهاية   
> 
> ولهذا أرجو من المشاركين العناية بكل جزء منه  
> 
> فكرة طيبة يا  boukybouky وسوف أتابع عن كثب التطورات 
> 
> لكى منى كل التحية والتقدير*


طيب بما أنه سيؤل لك في النهاية عايزين همة بقي  ::  

يعني فين مشاركتك !! فين الحديقة الخاصة بك ؟؟؟  ::  

لا كده مش ينفع مش عايزين كسل  ::  

كل اللي يدخل هنا يجيب جنينه معاه و هو جاي  ::  

في إنتظارك عز الدين و الحديقة

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> فكرة الموضوع لذيذة قوي يا ريهام
> أنا كان نفسي ألاقي صور أحلى من كده بس مش عارفه أدور
> انما دول يدونا فكرة برضو
> يا رب يعجبوكوا


اهلاً وسهلاً يا حنان منورة 

أفكار حلوة يا قمر تسلم إيدك

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

فكرة جميلة يا رورو اوي
انا بقي ما كنتش عارفة اختار اي حديقة لاني نفسي الاقي كل المميزات في مكان واحد وده صعب شوية
يعني كنت عاوزة مكان واسع كبير اوي فيه شجر وزهور كتير
يكون كمان في حمام سباحة
كمان يكون فيه ركن للعب الاطفال

دي ممكن تبقي صورة عامة للمكان


ودي ممكن تبقي صور داخلية












ولسه بدور علي ركن الاطفال هيبقي شكله ايه؟

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

شكلي اتأخرت بس ان شاء الله خير.
 انا اوافق ام محمد ان المكان يكون مميز فيه جلسة ومساحة للعب ومسبح وأشجار  بس حبيت اضيف بعض الصور للحدائق اليابانية لاني احب الشجر الياباني يوحي بشئ كبير من الهدوء وعادة يكون مكان ممتاز للتأمل .



[IMG]http://rds.yahoo.com/S=96062883/K=japanese+garden/v=2/SID=w/l=IVI/;_ylt=A9G_Rq5WiS9EKoUAJkajzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTBsZHY1ND  JyBHNlYwNwcm9mBHZ0aWQDWVM3OF83NA--/SIG=12ttfk361/EXP=1144052438/*-http://www.georgian.edu/virtual_tour/web_pages/images/Japanese_Garden.jpg[/IMG]



[IMG]http://rds.yahoo.com/S=96062883/K=japanese+garden/v=2/SID=w/l=IVI/;_ylt=A9G_RtjuiS9EBE4BVwmjzbkF;_ylu=X3oDMTBsZHY1ND  JyBHNlYwNwcm9mBHZ0aWQDWVM3OF83NA--/SIG=12fcooo4p/EXP=1144052590/*-http://www.sheryll.net/Sheryll/USA_2003/Japanese_Garden.jpg[/IMG]

شكرا يا رهام على الموضوع. :f:

----------


## رحمة

*فكرة جميلة جدا يا بوكى و لا مانع من المشاركة أبدا


















أما هذه عبارة عن تصميمات كومبيوترية للحدائق المنزلية عامة










*

----------


## boukybouky

*هرجع أرد رد تفصيلي لكل واحد علي حدة

بس حتي هذا الوقت بشكركم جميعا و بقول للي لسه مش نزل حديقة

يلحق علشان بكرة ان شاء الله آخر يوم في تنزيل الحدائق و بعد كده سيكون 

الإختيار بين الحدائق المعروضة في أيام الأربعاء و الخميس و الجمعة 

حتي نستقر علي حديقة بيت العز 

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## boukybouky

[frame="3 80"]بشري سارة 

قاعة السيارات ستهدي أحلي ما لديها من سيارات لكل أصحاب بيت العز

فبعد تكوينه ستكتب لوحة باسماء كل الفائز ترشيحاتهم في تكوين 

بيت العز و لكل واحد منهم هدية من أحلي سيارات قاعة السيارات  :hey:  

كل الشكر لمشرفي السيارات و في إنتظار السيارات الحلوة 

في رعاية الله ،،،[/frame]

----------


## amr emam

انا ماليش قوى فى حكايه الديكورات ده  ::uff::  

انا راجل بتاع حسابات  يعنى  واحد + واحد = ثلاثه ::no3::  

هههههه

تسلم افكارك بوكى بوكى  :Love:  


عمرو امام

----------


## zizoYAzizo

معلش يابوكى انا جيت متاخر اتفضلى الصوره بتاعه الحديقه اهى

----------


## بسمة أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
فى شوية صور تحفة
شكرا يا ريهام على الفكرة الجميلة جدا والجديدة جدا جدا
وهحاول احط اشوية صور على زوقى (ربنا يستر)








وياريت نعمل البحيرة الصناعية دى على حساب ابن البلد ::

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بناء علي ترشيحاتكم فتم إختيار حديقة princess لتكون حديقة بيت العز



و من اليوم نبدأ في إختيار الركن الآخر من البيت و هو المدخل

في إنتظاركم جميعاً و ترشيحاتكم لمدخل بيت العز 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## a_leader

بصراحة موضوع اخر شياكة 
شكرا بوكى بوكى
عندى اقتراح ..
كل عضو يحط صورة واحدة بس
ايه رأيك ؟؟

لى عودة اخرى ان شاء الله ,,

----------


## a_leader

كده صح ولا انا فهمت غلط ؟؟

----------


## boukybouky

> بصراحة موضوع اخر شياكة 
> شكرا بوكى بوكى
> عندى اقتراح ..
> كل عضو يحط صورة واحدة بس
> ايه رأيك ؟؟
> 
> كده صح ولا انا فهمت غلط ؟؟,,


الف شكر لك just_killer

و الله إقتراح وجيه جدا و هذا هو المفروض حقاً

لكن في حالة ان  العضو يضع اكثر من صورة 

انا بصراحة بختار أحلي صورة منهم من وجهة نظري لوضعها في التصويت

حتي يكون التصويت به تكافؤ فرص 

و الصورة التي وضعتها صح الصح و فهمت صح جدا و الف شكر

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## حنـــــان

ايه رأيك في دي

----------


## boukybouky

*تمام يا نونا 

برافو في إنتظار بقية الأعضاء

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## saladino



----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

اتفضلى يا بوكى صورة على ادى بس تعبت اوووووووووووى عقبال ما لقتها وعجبتنى يعنى

وتسلم ايدك يا جميل ع المسابقة

----------


## boukybouky

[CENTER]


> كده صح ولا انا فهمت غلط ؟؟




تاني صورة انت نزلتها عبارة عن حجرة معيشة و ليست مدخل

المقصود بالمدخل او المنطقة اليت تراها اول دخلوك البيت 

 وليس مكان الجلوس حتي لو كان في الأول 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الصوره اهى يابوكى بتاعه المدخل

----------


## osha

انا تعبت ولفيت كل مكاتب الديكور عشان اجيب لك صورة المدخل الجميلة اوي اوي دي 
على فكرة انا ماشفتش التصويت الاولاني خالص يا بوكي

----------


## أم أحمد



----------


## حسام عمر

موضوع رائع

وانا جي 

ان شاء الله جاي

----------


## ابن البلد

ده الحوض


البانيو بقه واللازي منه  ::

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم


زي العادة متاخرة بس دورت في النت ممكن الاقي صور حلوة ما طلع معايا شي ::@:  




طبعا دي الصورة عيبها ان باب الاستقبال اصغر من الصالة .



ودي حلوة بس شبه صورة زيزو :Sad:  

شكرا يا بوكي والله يعطيكي العافية ومجهود مشكورة عليه. ::h::

----------


## boukybouky

*في إنتظارك يا حسام 

بس الحق قبل ما يبدأ التصويت علي أحلي مدخل لبيت العز

في رعاية الله ،،*

----------


## boukybouky

*ابن البلد إحنا لسه في المدخل ...يعني واقفين اهو عند الباب

بتحطلنا حمامات  ..اصبر شوية بس 

تابع معنا بقي في الباقي كمان

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## Amira

*بعد نجاح حديقتي   أليك صور المدخل 

دا منظر عام للمدخل من برا 


و دا بقي أول ما ندخل البيت 


و دا بقي منظر عام للمدخل بالسلالم للدور العلوي 
 

أختاري بقي يا بوكي صورة المدخل الي تعجبك  

*

----------


## أم أحمد

ايه يا اميرة الحاجات الجميلة اللي تجنن دي
انا عاوزة من ده ماليش دعوة
تسلم ايدك اللي اختارت ويسلم ذوقك الجميل

----------


## Amira

> ايه يا اميرة الحاجات الجميلة اللي تجنن دي
> انا عاوزة من ده ماليش دعوة
> تسلم ايدك اللي اختارت ويسلم ذوقك الجميل


*يا حبيبتي يا ام أحمد مايغلوش عليكي و الله  

 تسلمي يا رب و تتهني يا قمر  

أخجلتيني بكلماتك بصراحة 

*

----------


## دعاء الكروان

السلاااااااااااام عليكم 
ماشاء الله عليكى يابوكى بوكى ...... داااائما متطورة بأفكارك ..... واحلى مافيها إنك تشريكينا جمعياً معك 
والمرة ديه لتكوين بيتنا جمعياً
اسمحى لى ان أشارك معكم ..... أنا فهمت إنك مازالتم تبحثون فى تصميم مدخل البيت ..... ولعلى أتوفقك فى تصميم قد يعجبكم ...... ممكن ....!!!

مارأيكم فى هذااااااااا ...... يعنى بسيط وليس فيه تكلفة ..... لكن نبحث عن غيره..... لى عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## أحمد ناصر

حاجة كده على ما قسم

----------


## boukybouky

*منور يا احمد  و أخيراً اشتكرت معانا في بيت العز 

بس معلش يا أحمد المرة ديه مش ينفع ينزل في التصويت علشان التصويت 

خلاص بالفعل اتعمل بس ياريت بقي تلحقنا في حجرة المعيشة اللي هتبدأ من الغد السبت ان شاء الله

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بناء علي ترشيحاتكم فتم إختيار مدخل  princess ليكون مدخل بيت العز



و من اليوم نبدأ في إختيار الركن الآخر من البيت و هي حجرة المعيشة

في إنتظاركم جميعاً و ترشيحاتكم لحجرة معيشة بيت العز 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

يلا يا جماعة ايه مكسلين ليه 

أنا هشارك أهو معاكم بأول حجرة للمعيشة 

في إنتظاركم  :y:  



في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## Amira

*معلش يا رورو أنا جاية متأخرة المرة دي  

و كمان المدخل بتاعي فاز  

شوفي بقي يا جميل 

بما أن غرفة المعيشة الي بتكون فيها القاعدات و السهرات و أزأزة اللب و البهدلة 

فا أخترت غرفة لون  قماشها بنفسجي - شوفي كدا و في نفس الوقت الديكور حوليها فاتح 


دي بقي حسيت أنها لونها مريح قوي للعين مع الزرع كدا - و فيها دفء كدا - بصراحة عاملة جو جميل شوفي يا قمر 



أختاري الي تعجبك بقي يا قمر *

----------


## zizoYAzizo

أنا صورت بتنا بقى وجبتلكم غرفه المعيشه  :2:  ::uff::  



دى البيت التانى  :y:   ::stpd::

----------


## أم أحمد



----------


## boukybouky

*إيه يا زيزو جايب حجرة معيشة 

متاخدة منظور عين طائر ههههههههههههه

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## a_leader

السلام عليكم





مع خالص تحياتى ,,

----------


## boukybouky

*كويس ليدر لحقت آخر وقت

خلاص اليوم بالليل ان شاء الله هيتم عمل تصويت علي 

حجرة معيشة بيت العز 

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## boukybouky

*سيتم التصويت علي حجرة بيت العز يا بيتنا من اليوم 

و حتي يوم السبت القادم إن شاء الله علي هذا الرابط:

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...to_threadtools

و حتي ذلك الحين سيغلق هذا الموضوع حتي لا يحدث خلط في المشاركات

منتظراكم في التصويت و ستم فتح الموضوع من جديد بعد الإستقرار علي حجرة المعيشة بإذن الله

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## boukybouky

اليون نعلن نتيجة التصويت علي حجرة معيشة بيت العز

و هي حجرة المعيشة الخاصة بأم أحمد 



في إنتظاركم و حجرة السفرة يلا بقي عايزين همة 

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

نبدأ بأول حجرة سفرة يلا همة شوية ..و شيدي حيلك يا بلد ههههههههههههه



في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## وردة النيل

ماشا ء  الله ايه الجمال  ده كله  روعه وانت دئما صاحبه ذوق عالى يا  بوكى تحفه تحفه بجد فعلا بيت العز يا بيتنا  هتعزمينا على ايه بقى على السفرة دى  تسلم ايدك يا حبيبتى من اختك وردة  النيل انى احبك فى الله

----------


## Amira

*فلتت مني حجرة المعيشة  

شوفي كدا السفرة دي*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم



بما انه فاتني غرفة الجلوس حبيت اجمع الاتنين مع بعض.
ومع ليش عشان ما مسحت العنوان تحت الصورة.

اميرة ايه الصورة الحلوة . السقف المستعار مرة جميل.

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*السلام عليكم
ازيكم ياشباب ..... الحمدلله أنى فضل الله سنحت لى الفرصة للمشاركة معكم صحيح هذه تانى مرة ..... ولكن فاتنى أن أشارك فى غرفة المعيشة وأسفت لذلك 
لكن الحمدلله ....... شوفوا كده يارب تعجبكم 
*
*يارب تعجبكم* *وشوفوا دى كمان ......*

----------


## boukybouky

*يلا فينكم شدوا حليكم

عايزين نخلص البيت بقي 

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## osha

الحلوة خوخة جت بعد دوخة 
أخيرا وبعد جهد جهيد وصلت لحجرة سفرة على قد الحال بس انا باحب النوعية دي عشان انا باحب الاكل في المطبخ فيه نوع من الدفء العائلي

----------


## رانيا عمر

*بوكي ديما افكارك جميلة 
اسمحيلي اواصل معاكي فرش بيت العز ....* *


و كمان 



و تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## boukybouky

*منورة يا رانيا بيت العز طبعا يا جميل تشاكري و نص يا سلام 

هو احنا عندنا كان رانيا يعني 

بس يا رانيا ابقي شاركي بصورة واحجة علشان لما بيتواجد صورتين 

بضطر انا أختار واحدة منهم و ممكن مش تكون نفس اللي انتم كنتم عايزينها

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## boukybouky

*و الآن نبدأ في التصويت علي حجرة سفرة بيت العز علي هذا الرابط

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=50940

و يقفل التصويت يوم السبت مساءً إن شاء الله 

منتظراكم هناك و إلي ذلك الحين سيغلق هذا الموضوع حتي يتم إختيار حجرة السفرة

ثم يعاد فتحه لإستكمال بقية البيت إن شاء الله .....

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## boukybouky

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اليوم أعلن لكم نتيجة تصويت حجرة السفرة 

الظاهر لي نصيب يكون إسمي علي لوحة اسامي مؤسسي بيت العز هههههههههههه :1:  

الحجرة الفائزة هي حجرتي  :l:  



و الآن ننتقل إلي ركن آخر و هي حجرة النوم الرئيسية 

في إنتظاركم و كل الشكر للجميع

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## أم أحمد

مبروك يا رورو يا قمر
ليكي نصيب بقي 
يلا يا ستي عقبال بقية الغرف ان شاء الله

----------


## saladino

مبرووووووك يابوكى على الفوز وهلى الغرفة

لى عودة مع الغرفة الجديدة بس عند النجار ههههههههه

----------


## Amira

*مبروك يا بوكي - أهو يبقي نابك حاجة من البيت  

أتفضلي يا جميل الـ "بيد روم" 



يا مسهل  

أحنا علي ما نخلص بيت العز -  هاتكون طلعت روحنا  

و طبعا لازم تعملي لينا عزومة كدا بعد البيت ما يخلص نرم بيها عظمنا بعد الشقي  دا كله *

----------


## amr emam

مبروك  يا رورو 

تحياتى 

عمرو امام

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم


مبروك يا ريهام


 غرفة النوم الرئيسية  :f:  





وشكرا.

----------


## دعاء الكروان

مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك يابوكى ...... وعقبال الغرفة القادمة ........ وأكون أنا الفائزة 
قولى يارب 
على العموم وأنا وأنتِ واحد ....... مش كده ولا ايه 
يلا مبرووووووووووووووووووووك مبروووووووووووووووووووووك مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووك :good:   :good:   :good:

----------


## رانيا عمر

بوكي مبررررررروك يا عثل ابيض طبعا
و اشارك معاكي بالغرفة المرشحة :

----------


## zizoYAzizo

اتنين اهم

----------


## saladino

يااااااااااااااارب افوز بقا  ::no2::

----------


## قلب مصر

أزيك يا بوكى
 أنا قلت اعملك مفاجأة النهاردة وأجيبلك شوية صور لحجرة النوم
يارب يعجبوكى

أدى أول واحدة


وأدى التانية


وادى التالتة


وخدى بقى دى فوق البيعة


شكرا يا بوكى

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ازيكم ياشباب .... اليوم نحن نضع اساسيات غرفة النوم ...... وأنا معى حجرة يارب تعجبكم .... تفضلوا 
*

----------


## boukybouky

*كل الشكر لكم و اليوم بدأ التصويت علي حجرة نوم بيت العز علي هذا الرابط:

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=51496

في إنتظاركم هناك و سيتم غلق هذا الموضوع لحين إنتهاء مدة التصويت ان شاء الله

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## boukybouky

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

تم إختيار حجرة نوم : دعاء الكروان 



و في إنتظاركم و مطبخ بيت العز يا بيتنا 

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## رانيا عمر

دعاء الكروان مبررررروك يا قمر
 و تحياتي لبوكي للمجهود الكبير
سوافيكم بالمطبخ لاحقا

----------


## رانيا عمر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



ان شاء الله يعجبكم

----------


## أم أحمد



----------


## أم أحمد

علي فكرة يا رانيا الصورة مش ظهرت
يا ريت تجربي تحطيها تاني

----------


## zizoYAzizo

مبروك يادعاء 

ده المطبخ اهو

----------


## رانيا عمر

حصل يا ام احمد 
مشكوووووووورة

----------


## Amira

*مبروك يا دودو علي الأوضة - حلوة قوي بصراحة 

أتفضلي يا بوكي المطبخ الي هاتعملي لينا فيه العزومة *

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

اولا مبروك يا دعاء 

ثانيا مطبخ ابيض اسود






 ::uff::

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*السلام عليكم
الله يبارك فيكم جمعياً ........ أنا شاكرة لكم جمعياً ........ عقبال ماتباركوا لى على المطبخ ...... قولوا يارب 
شوفوا المطبخ يارب يعجبكم*

----------


## boukybouky

*اليوم بدأ التصويت علي إختيار نطبخ بيت العز علي هذا الرابط

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=52013

برجاء التصويت هناك و حتي ظهور النتيجة الخاصة بالمطبخ سيتم غلق الموضوع لحين

إختيار مطبخ بيت العز فإلي هناك

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## boukybouky

معلش يا جماعة اتأخرت عليكم  في إعلان نتيجة التصويت 

المطبخ الذي تم إختياره هو مطبخ أم أحمد 



و الآن نبدأ من جدي في الركن الأخير للمنزل و هو الحمام

في إنتظار إختياراتكم 

في رعايةالله ،،،

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*مبرووووووووووووووك ياأم احمد على الفوز 
وعقبال المرة القادمة 
مبرووووووووووووك مبروووووووووووك مبروووووووووووووك*

----------


## Amira

*مبروك يا أم احمد المطبخ "بس أنتي كدا مطالبة بعمل أكلة جامدة في المطبخ الشيك دا "  

أتفضلي يا رورو 
"حمام بيت العز"

يا مسهل*

----------


## رانيا عمر

ام احمد مبروك 
و ادعلنا نكسب بقي
بوكي اليكي الاختيار :

----------


## دعاء الكروان

*الحمام اهو يابوكى ..... يارب أكسب يارب*

----------


## boukybouky

*انا جيت اشارك بحمام اهو يلا ورونا الهمة

[IMG][/IMG]

يلا فين الحمامات عايزين بقي نعمل التصويت و تنفرج علي بيت العز كله

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## emerald

السلام عليكم

معليش على التأخير

----------


## رانيا عمر

ايه بقي فين الشباب 
الامتحانات عمله عمايلها ولا ايه 
شوية نشاط ...

----------


## amr emam

هو احنا  وصلنا  لحد  فين  

والله  الواحد  تاه  وقرب  ينام منكم 

عمرو امام

----------


## رانيا عمر

الحمامات ... شارك  يا عمرو من غير توهان ... 
عايزين صور ....

----------


## رانيا عمر

لالالا دي حكاية ميتسكتش عليها
فين بوكي

----------


## boukybouky

*معلش يا رانيا فعلا اتأخرت اوي في التصويت للحمام

بس بجد كان عندي مشكلة في النت و بدخل من الشغل و مش بيكون عندي وقت اوي

بس اليوم أو الغد بالكتير ان شاء الله التصويت هيكون موجود ..فعلاً المضوع طال أوي 

تسلمي لي يا قمر 

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## amr emam

وانا جاهز  للتصويت 

عمرو امام

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

وانا كمان .... :1:  



مع انى اول مرة ادخل الموضوع ... واول مرة اصوت :l:  

وكويس انى حظى جه على الحمامات ...لانى  بعشقها
مش هى برضة " بيت الراحة " :1:  

موضو جيد جدا اختى العزيزة .. وذو اكثر من هدف

تقبلى تحياتى ..اختى الكريمة.. ومعها تقديرى،،، :f2:

----------


## رانيا عمر

اوك بوكي 
ولا يهمك ورينا الهمه

----------


## boukybouky

*التصويت علي إختيار حمام بيت العز علي هذا الرابط:

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showthread.php?t=53684

و بالتالي سيتم غلق هذا الموضوع لحين إكتمال التصويت و لنا عودة بعده إن شاء الله   

في إنتظاركم 

في رعاية  الله ،،،*

----------

